# Excel =wenn Dann...



## puto (4. Februar 2004)

hallo ich habe da eine frage:

wie mache ich es wenn wenn ein bestimmter betrag unter z.B. 300 ist, dass dann 20% von z.B. 400 draufgehauen werden soll? ansonsten soll der betrag so bleiben wie er ist.

falls jemand das weiss würde ich mich über eine antwort mich einer schönen formel freuen 

gruß
carlos


----------



## fluessig (4. Februar 2004)

Also ich hab das so gemacht: 

Im Feld B4 wird die erste Eingabe gemacht. Also die Zahl die entweder größer oder kleiner als 300 ist.

Im Feld B5 wird die zweite Eingabe getätigt. Von dieser Zahl werden dann 20% genommen.

Im Feld B7 steht das Ergebnis, berechnet durch die Formel:
=WENN(B4<300;B4+B5/5;B4)

B5/5 sind die Berechnung der 20%


----------

